# VBA macro



## tigersD (Jun 16, 2010)

I am receiving an error when I try to run a VBA macro telling me VBA installation isnt correct? I have ran this macro on my old 32-bit computer but am now running a 64-bit is this the problem?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

VBA is Visual Basic for *Applications*. What application are you running it in? What version? Is the version the same on both computers? What is the _exact_ text of the error?


----------



## tigersD (Jun 16, 2010)

Catia V5 r18, yes version is the same on both computers. Originally we were working "Windows 2007" (worked). Now using "Windows 7 Professional". (Does not work)
The text reads "An error has occurred while opening the library. VBA is not correctly installed. Do I need the IT guy to install anything?


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds more like a missing component, a DLL or so, have you tried a Google search with the error you get?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no "Windows 2007". There's Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, Vista, and 7. There's Office 97, XP, 2000, 2003, 2007, and 2010. If you changed versions of Office, then I'm not surprised something doesn't work. You have to look at the code and figure out what libraries need to be loaded to run it.


----------

